

Ask HN: Just launched my start-up here's my plan, what should I change? - hassviper

First off, apologies if I posted this wrong, I didn't see anything in the guidelines about how to use the Ask HN part of the site.<p>I just launched my start-up www.zaloot.com.<p>It's a completely free odd-job marketplace. The way it works is users post jobs and take bids. Both employers and employees get rated and reviewed after each job. Higher ratings and better reviews should mean more money for employees and less cost for employers.<p>Our plan is to essentially begin by leaving it open to all users, but focusing our energy on our area (NY/NJ). We hired an SEO company that will begin work in September to do a local campaign for that area. We'll be walking around introducing ourselves to local businesses and communities.<p>Any suggestions? My research on here showed that there's been a few posts on building a two-sided marketplace, but none really answered these questions, if I missed them, my apologies, please link them.<p>Thanks
======
nurik
I like the idea. I don’t think your question is wrong. However, you might
consider stating your question more precisely. That way HN can give you more
precise answers. Do you have a technical related issue? Or do you want HN to
comment on the usability etc…?

What comes to mind immediately is that might consider to not open the site to
all users for a simple reason: quality content. If you cannot provide
sufficient people who offer jobs or hire, people might quickly get frustrated
with your service. As you already planned: start with one area you can learn
in and master that, Maybe you manage to create buzz in the region. You
probably know Taskrabbit already. They do it right: one region after the
other: <http://www.taskrabbit.com>.

------
plunchete
Random ideas:

Modify a bit your site to put some links on the main page letting users (and
google) find some common jobs faster. You can identify other services doing
something similar and get some ideas from them (i.e fixr.com or
myhammer.co.uk)

Posting jobs easier. One screen with the job and the sign up form would be
easier for the 'employer' would get you more sign ups and more jobs, something
critical for your business. Some websites generates the password
automatically, some doesn't ask for the name ... anyway this is up to you.

------
njstartups
Sounds like a cool idea... Off-topic but I run a meetup group called NJ
Startups and would love it if you joined! <http://www.meetup.com/njstartups/>

~~~
njstartups
There's no cost or anything like that... Just trying to build a startup
community in NJ.

------
ig1
Getting service providers is the easy part, they'll always be open to new ways
to make money. The hard part is getting users signed up to buy the services,
so I'd recommend that you focus on that side.

